# choice of boat for trapping.



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wondering what type of boat or canoe you guys (and gals) use for water trapping? I have what I like to call a rectangle w/ a 4hp, which is very stable, but also wide and cumbersome. I was thinking about hunting for a square-stern canoe to get into those tighter backwater areas where the muskrats like to set up shop.

It would also be helpful to know what type of areas you trap with it.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

16ft. Radisson camo canoe with 6 person or 660# payload. Rear is setup with a side motor jack for a 40# thrust trolling motor. I use it everywhere but it really comes into its own in a shallow river because it only drafts 3" of water with 200 lbs. in it. It only weights 85#.

It is nearly impossible to tip over even when the wife is flogging you with a paddle and your backed up to the last remaining dry inch of bow and only have an inch of free board left. Lol
JUST DO NOT STAND UP IN IT WHEN FLOATING DOWN A RIVER SIDEWAYS!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> 16ft. Radisson camo canoe with 6 person or 660# payload...........
> 
> JUST DO NOT STAND UP IN IT WHEN FLOATING DOWN A RIVER SIDEWAYS!


I was just gonna ask, how in the H did you dump that canoe!!! But now I understand. 

I use a 13 or 14 foot sq stern Meyers Sportspal. Basically the same design as the Radisson that Seaark has. I've never used it on a moving river ... generally lake/pond/canal and have never had motor on it.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I use a 16 ft. square stern canoe. (unknown brand)

It works well for trapping and I use it in all types of water.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Earlier this year I picked up a used Meyers Sportspal canoe model S11,excellant shape for $350
weight is only 48# and @ 56 years old I have no problem carrying it or loading in the bed of a pick-up myself.

The wife and I just done a float down the Mason Tract / S.Branch AuSable,she in her kayak and me in the canoe.I carried the cooler, fly rod and dry bag.Sort of a test run for waterfowl hunting and trapping.The canoe was very stable and handled great.I'm thinking fall / early winter with a pair of hip boots.

I quietly floated (paddling only when necessary) past trout, ducks,raccoon,muskrats and deer.This was mid day,12 to 7 ,July 4th 90 degrees.Only seen five other groups floating the river.

For more info Goggle: Sportspal canoe 

Now I need to find a small gas motor


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

The rectangle floats, but the 4hp is a turd on that thing :lol: I even caught a bucketmouth out in the heat yesterday. I imagine that it would scream on a square stern though. Time for craigslistdetroit/barter 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a 13' Golden Hawk with the motor mount. Won it in the 1991 MTA Raffle. It's had a hard life but I love it.

John


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> t's had a hard life but I love it.


With the numbers you put up I can only imagine the abuse your poor canoe has to endure :lol:


----------

